# Soft barbells



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Am looking to get some kit for my wife to use, but it needs to be easy to have about the house. Does anyone know where you would get the soft foam covered barbells? Most gyms have them - fixed weights and a bit of a pain but would be an easy user friendly item to get her interested in the idea.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Be better off buying some dumbells.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

im sure argos probably sell something along those lines.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

have a look for racket grip tape or something similar, then you can just wrap up a cheap barbell


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Get her too the gym. she'll soon get over the harder dumbells when she sees all the muscly blokes with there nipples hanging out the side of there vests


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

garethd93 said:


> Get her too the gym. she'll soon get over the harder dumbells when she sees all the muscly blokes with there nipples hanging out the side of there vests


But if she goes to the gym then who will look after the kids when I go to the gym ?


----------

